# Neues Produkt: AntLion Attachable Boom Microphone "ModMic"



## Madz (11. Dezember 2011)

Der Namen AntLion dürfte bisher nur sehr wenigen Lesern ein Begriff sein und eher fragende Gesichstausdrücke provozieren. In Portland/Oregon/USA beheimatet, produziert das sechs Monate junge Unternehmen ein neues, revolutionäres Produkt, das "AntLion Attachable Boom Mikrofon".
Dabei handelt es um ein seperates Mikrofon zu Verwendung mit einem vorhandenen Hifi Kopfhörer. Dieses wird nicht wie konventionelle Mikrofone am Kopfhörerkabel befestigt, sondern mittels eines auf der Seite des Kopfhörergehäuses geklebten Magneten gehalten, wodurch es jederzeit entfernbar bleibt, sich aber auch  wie ein herkömmliches, fest integriertes Headsetmikrofon hochklappen lässt, wenn es gerade nicht benötigt wird.
Das ModMic ist bisher nur über die Herstellerseite AntLion Audio ModMic | The Attachable Boom Microphone For Headsets für 44,98$ (ca. 34€ ) inklusive Versand, zahlbar per Paypal oder Kreditkarte, per USPS bestellbar. Einige Käufer berichten von Lieferzeiten um die vier Wochen, da viele der Mikrofone vom Zoll kontrolliert werden. In diesem Fall sollte man noch ca. 4-5€ Zollgebühren zum Kaufpreis addieren.
AntLion konnte bisher keinen europäischen Reseller aquirieren, weshalb die Bestellung aus den USA die bisher einzige Bezugsquelle darstellt.
Aufklebbare Magnethalterung des Mikrofons. AntLion liefert zwei Stück mit.

Ein Review des Mikrofons finden interessierte Leser unter diesem Link:

[User-Review] Antlion ModMic - Forum de Luxx

Herstellerseite: AntLion Audio ModMic | The Attachable Boom Microphone For Headsets


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Produkt: Antlion ModMic*

Zu Weihnachten werde ich mir eins kaufen lassen 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Produkt: Antlion ModMic*

AntLion...

Also ich hab zuerst an irgendein Half Life 2-Fanartikel gedacht. Aber so kann man sich täuschen.

mfg Marcel


----------



## Madz (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Produkt: Antlion ModMic*



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> AntLion...
> 
> Also ich hab zuerst an irgendein Half Life 2-Fanartikel gedacht. Aber so kann man sich täuschen.
> 
> mfg Marcel


 

Das Mikrofon ist wirklich gut. Zusammen mit einem Hifi Kopfhörer erreicht man damit ein vielfach besseres P/l, als mit jedem Headset am Markt.


----------



## kühlprofi (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neues Produkt: Antlion ModMic*



Madz schrieb:


> Das Mikrofon ist wirklich gut. Zusammen mit einem Hifi Kopfhörer erreicht man damit ein vielfach besseres P/l, als mit jedem Headset am Markt.


 
Naja kommt halt drauf an ob man bereits einen Kopfhörer hat oder nicht. Wenn ich mir das Antlion ModMic auf dem Foto anschaue, ist der Preis von 34-40 Euro doch nicht so tief? ich meine das ist ein chinchstecker mit kabel, ein Magnet auf einem drehbaren Plastikgelenk und ein kleines mic and einem 10 cm Plastikstängel - das kann man selber doch für 5 Euro nachbauen 

Da würde ich noch eher zu sowas greiffen
Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Madz (11. Dezember 2011)

Also ich empfinde den Preis der Qualität und Einzigartigkeit des Produkts angemessen.


----------



## kühlprofi (11. Dezember 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Also ich empfinde den Preis der Qualität und Einzigartigkeit des Produkts angemessen.



Man müsste das schon testen um was zu der Qualität sagen zu können. Und Einzigartig, naja Jedes zweite Headset kann das Mic noch viel einfacher ein- und ausstecken und drehen sowieso - was Einzigartig ist, ist wohl der Magnet mehr aber auch nicht 

Die Verpackung sieht aber geil aus ^^


----------



## Madz (11. Dezember 2011)

Also ich besitze das Mikrofon, siehe den verlinkten Test. Die Aufnahmequalität ist wirklich gut, genau wie die Verarbeitung.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. Dezember 2011)

Dann wird es wohl Zeit ne Prepaid-Kreditkarte zu ordern :]
Wobei ich meine Bedenken habe, ob das an der Seite vom DT990 überhaupt hält. :s


----------



## Madz (11. Dezember 2011)

Du kannst auch per PayPal Gastzugang bezahlen. 



> Wobei ich meine Bedenken habe, ob das an der Seite vom DT990 überhaupt hält. :s


AntLion sagt, daß sie es bisher mit Beyerdynamic und AKG getestet haben.


----------



## plaGGy (11. Dezember 2011)

Isses endlich angekommen .
Ich hab eines der letzten in EU erhältlichen Zalmas bestellt. Mal sehen wie da die Quali ist


----------



## Dynamitarde (11. Dezember 2011)

Das werde Ich mir kaufen wenns man in Deutschland kaufen kann.


----------



## kero81 (12. Dezember 2011)

Schon n cooles Teil, wenn auch m.M.n. etwas zu teuer. Maximal 25 Euro würde ich als angemessenen Preis erachten. Für mich eh nicht interessant da ich ja schon ein G35 hab. Aber für Leute die nur einen KH besitzen und sich kein Standmikro/Ansteckmikro kaufen möchten ne tolle Sache.


----------



## Madz (12. Dezember 2011)

@Kero

Gegen ein G35 ist das Mikro zusammen mit einem Superlux HD 681 sehr gut, weil es laut ein paar Usern viel besser klingt.


----------



## Amigo (12. Dezember 2011)

Eine Usernews in eigener Sache... ist das erlaubt? *auf den Link ins Luxx schiel*  

Spaß beiseite: Ein simples, aber ebenso geniales Produkt... sind die Gedanken des Herstellers zur Befestigung wirklich so naheliegend, dass bisher noch keiner drauf kam!?  
Der Preis ist aber schon happig... aber wenn die (Sprach)quali stimmt und man bereits nen guten KH hat, wieso nicht.


----------



## Madz (12. Februar 2012)

Leider gibt es bisher keine Infos, wann Caseking das Produkt ins Sortiment nimmt.


----------

